# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Khách Tây ca ngợi hết lời sau 6 ngày ở Việt Nam

## hangnt

*Ngoài nỗi kinh sợ về đường sá, nữ nhiếp ảnh gia Sivan Askayo rất thích thú với các cảnh đẹp, đồ ăn đường phố của Hà Nội.* 



Hồ Gươm ngày đầu năm trong sương mù.
*Dưới đây là bài viết đăng trên Huffington Post của chị Sivan Askayo sau 6 ngày ở Việt Nam:*

"Madam, Motor", "Madam, Motor"... Đó là cách mà phần lớn những người lái xe ôm Việt Nam tiếp cận tôi, cố gắng thuyết phục tôi đi xe của họ để kiếm tiền.

Với những người chưa quen thuộc Việt Nam, hãy nên nghe lời khuyên rằng sang đường ở đây cũng là thử thách. Việt Nam nói chung, Hà Nội nói riêng có giao thông đông đúc và lộn xộn. Những dòng xe máy, ôtô đi cả hai chiều. Không chỉ một lần, tôi đã đi cùng nhóm hoặc cùng ai đó để sang đường. Đôi khi tôi nín nhở, thầm cầu nguyện sẽ an toàn khi phải sang đường bên kia.

Tôi tới Hà Nội vào cuối tháng 1, vài ngày sau dịp nghỉ Tết Âm lịch. Đường phố thậm chí còn ồn ã hơn, đặc biệt vào buổi tối, khi các gia đình ra đường để ăn tối, ăn kem và hát karaoke.

Tôi dự định chỉ ở đây 2 ngày nhưng cuối cùng đã ở lại lâu hơn. Một trong những lý do là nơi tôi ở. Tôi đặt phòng ở Hanoi Hibiscus, một khách sạn gia đình chỉ cách Nhà thờ thánh Joseph (Nhà thờ Lớn) và khu phố cổ vài mét. Nơi đây đã nhanh chóng trở thành ngôi nhà thứ hai của tôi. Vị trí trung tâm của khách sạn và những nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, thân thiện khiến tôi cảm thấy cuộc sống ở đây dễ dàng hơn khi tôi tới TP HCM, nơi tôi hạ cánh và gặp phải một vài cú sốc văn hóa.

Rất nhiều cảnh quan để khám phá, thời tiết thoải mái vào thời điểm đầu năm, thức ăn đường phố ngon tuyệt... khiến miền Bắc Việt Nam có nhiều điểm thu hút du lịch.

Tôi đặt một tour du lịch để biết thêm về thành phố với Hanoi City Tours, chương trình miễn phí do một nhóm sinh viên trẻ tổ chức. Đó là những người muốn rèn luyện kỹ năng Anh ngữ và quảng bá hình ảnh của thành phố.

Tôi chọn tour đi thăm phố cổ còn gọi là 36 phố phường, nơi có những có con phố cổ, có từ thế kỷ 13 với những ngành nghề thủ công phát triển dọc 36 con phố như phố Hàng Bạc, Hàng Chiếu, Hàng Giấy...



Phố Hàng Mã lung linh vào buổi tối.
Ở bên ngoài khu phố cổ còn có Văn Miếu (nằm cạnh Bảo tàng Mỹ Thuật). Mới đầu, đây là trường đại học đầu tiên của Việt Nam, nơi tuyển mộ các nhân tài cho đất nước. Sau khi vượt qua những kỳ thi ở cấp địa phương, các sĩ tử muốn trở thành quan sẽ tới đây học để tiếp tục thi cử. Hiện nay, nơi đây trở thành chốn cầu mong thành đạt trong học hành, thi cử của mọi người, đặc biệt là sinh viên. Nếu bạn muốn giống người dân địa phương, bạn có thể nhờ các nhà thư pháp ngồi bên ngoài viết lời ước của bạn.

Một trong những ngôi chùa đẹp nhất ở Hà Nội là chùa Trấn Quốc, được xây dựng từ năm 1639. Tôi ở đây vào một buổi chiều và thấy rất nhiều người thắp hương, cúng hoa quả, tiền vàng mã vào những ngày cuối cùng của Tết.

Khi bạn ở đây, bạn có thể đi dọc hồ Tây để tới lăng Hồ Chí Minh và phủ Chủ tịch gần đó. Hãy nhớ kiểm tra trước giờ mở cửa và các quy định nghiêm ngặt của lăng. Khi tôi tới đây vào buổi chiều, nơi này đã đóng cửa.

Dù không lên kế hoạch trước, tôi vẫn ghé thăm Nhà tù Hỏa Lò, nơi được mệnh danh là Hilton Hà Nội. Đây là nơi người Pháp từng giam giữ các nhà cách mạng Việt Nam. Sau đó, người Việt Nam đã sử dụng lại để giam các tù binh Mỹ, trong đó có John McCain, giờ là thượng nghị sĩ đảng Cộng Hòa.

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể dễ dàng đặt vé đi tới Hạ Long Bay nghỉ ngơi 1-2 ngày hoặc đi tàu qua đêm lên chơi ở Sapa.

Thật tuyệt vời khi đi thăm Việt Nam vào thời điểm đầu năm. Thời tiết thuận lợi, cây cối đâm chồi nảy lộc và thức ăn thì thật ngon.




> *Vài nét về tác giả*
> 
> Sivan Askayo, người Israel, là nhiếp ảnh gia đang sống ở New York. Sau một vài năm làm về truyền thông ở General Motors, cô quyết định theo đuổi niềm đam mê của mình là nhiếp ảnh, viết lách và du lịch. Cô đã đi du lịch qua châu Âu, châu Mỹ, Alaska, Trung Quốc... Cô đang tham gia vào nhóm các nghệ sĩ ở cả New York và Tel Aviv. Các tác phẩm của cô được triển lãm cả trong và ngoài nước và các tạp chí.

----------


## loplipop

Hi vong khi trở về nước nhớ rủ thêm bạn bè anh em sang VN nhé  :cuoi1:

----------


## pigcute

Ha ha hết lời ca ngợi cơ đây  :cuoi1: 
Thật là tuyệt

----------


## lunas2

chắc chưa gặp các trường hợp xấu xảy ra... :cuoi:

----------

